# Light Bulb Ban



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

I use incandescent bulbs in my reptile enclosures to provide a warm lit basking area. I've done this since the 80's. I've enjoyed a wide variety of shapes and sizes over the years, and these bulbs have done their job well for me. Time marches on and technology advances. We now have cfl and LED bulbs that are much more energy efficient and much longer lasting. I like these bulbs and have them all over my houses and properties for lighting purposes, but they aren't suitable for what I need for my reptiles, or my chick brooders. For some specialty purposes, I need the heat generated by the old style incandescent bulbs.

I think it is FANTASTIC that we have these new energy efficient bulbs and I've been happy to buy and use them, but now the California government has decided that I will no longer have a choice about which bulb to buy. Now they have decided for me that I'm not allowed to purchase the bulbs I need for my reptiles and chicks. In January of 2018, they said the stores could sell of their remaining inventory, but not buy any more. As of January 2020, it is against the law to sell an incandescent bulb in CA. I knew the stores were phasing out the incandescent bulbs in favor of more energy efficient newer models because they've been getting harder and harder to find. I thought this was a market driven consumer choice. I wasn't too worried because I knew I could order my bulbs on Amazon or elsewhere on-line. Nope. Amazon won't ship them to me. Its ILLEGAL to purchase them in CA. They are BANNED. Against the law. Contraband.

This, frankly, is BULLSH**!!! They didn't tell anyone they were doing this. It wasn't on the news or in the papers that I saw. We didn't vote on this. They didn't even ask for public opinion. They just took away a small piece of our freedom whether we like it or not, and there is no legal recourse. Two groups tried to fight it, and the higher courts upheld the ban. Like every other stupid law, I will find a way around this law, but I should not have to. They are slowly but surely eroding our freedom in this country. If you haven't noticed that we are losing our freedom and our country to this sort of government over reach, you are in for a rude awakening.

If you live in CA and want to keep your reptiles warm and lit, you better make friends with someone in a free state that can receive them and forward them to you. What a pain in the arse!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm going to load up my car with incandescent bulbs to head to California and sell them on the blackmarket.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 7, 2020)

I notice even here in ma they are getting harder to find on the shelves.. lots of led


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to load up my car with incandescent bulbs to head to California and sell them on the blackmarket.


$75 per bulb lol


----------



## Relic (Apr 7, 2020)

Tom, several years ago, perhaps 6-7, I saw Lowe's was moving all the incandescent bulbs of various wattages to an aisle end-cap and marking them down. I did some quick internet research and saw Uncle Sam was forcing us away from them and making us go to curly fluorescents, that subsequently gave way to LED. Being of the type constitution where I hate being told what to do_ (unless it's my wife speaking, then I must listen attentively), _I drove back to Lowe's and loaded up two baskets. I've got well over 200 bulbs from 60 to 100 watts, and I sleep better at night knowing I've got them. I use them in my attics. The old fluorescent bulbs took so long to warm up on winter days that I lost patience and put good old fashioned, instant-on, incandescent bulbs all over the attic. And in closets. And reptile cages are also on my list of approved uses.

My rule of thumb is as soon as I hear the government is forcing the abandonement of some product, I hastily buy as much of it as I can safely store. _(I just wish I had snagged a half dozen "full flow" toilets before they vanished...)_


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2020)

Try 1000bulbs.com


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm going to load up my car with incandescent bulbs to head to California and sell them on the blackmarket.


I'll buy some! {Hushed tones...} "Hey man... Got any of those 65 watt floods. C'mon man. Score me a six pack."


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I notice even here in ma they are getting harder to find on the shelves.. lots of led


I like that. LEDs make much more sense, and I have no problem with anyone _encouraging_ their use. But to tell people that they are NOT ALLOWED to buy something else that better suits their needs is unacceptable.

I have solar panels on my house. Its none of their damn business if I want to use all high wattage incandescent bulbs and run my AC while doing it to cool the house down from all the incandescent heat. They have NO right to tell me what bulbs I can or can't buy.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Relic said:


> Tom, several years ago, perhaps 6-7, I saw Lowe's was moving all the incandescent bulbs of various wattages to an aisle end-cap and marking them down. I did some quick internet research and saw Uncle Sam was forcing us away from them and making us go to curly fluorescents, that subsequently gave way to LED. Being of the type constitution where I hate being told what to do_ (unless it's my wife speaking, then I must listen attentively), _I drove back to Lowe's and loaded up two baskets. I've got well over 200 bulbs from 60 to 100 watts, and I sleep better at night knowing I've got them. I use them in my attics. The old fluorescent bulbs took so long to warm up on winter days that I lost patience and put good old fashioned, instant-on, incandescent bulbs all over the attic. And in closets. And reptile cages are also on my list of approved uses.
> 
> My rule of thumb is as soon as I hear the government is forcing the abandonement of some product, I hastily buy as much of it as I can safely store. _(I just wish I had snagged a half dozen "full flow" toilets before they vanished...)_


You are smarter than me! I knew we were being offered a better product that makes much more sense for _most_ applications. I just didn't know that other options that are more suitable for other applications were going to be made ILLEGAL.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Try 1000bulbs.com


If they ship to CA, they are breaking the law.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 7, 2020)

Tom said:


> If they ship to CA, they are breaking the law.


I’ll ship ya some “LED” bulbs


----------



## Denisthetortoise16 (Apr 7, 2020)

Tom said:


> I use incandescent bulbs in my reptile enclosures to provide a warm lit basking area. I've done this since the 80's. I've enjoyed a wide variety of shapes and sizes over the years, and these bulbs have done their job well for me. Time marches on and technology advances. We now have cfl and LED bulbs that are much more energy efficient and much longer lasting. I like these bulbs and have them all over my houses and properties for lighting purposes, but they aren't suitable for what I need for my reptiles, or my chick brooders. For some specialty purposes, I need the heat generated by the old style incandescent bulbs.
> 
> I think it is FANTASTIC that we have these new energy efficient bulbs and I've been happy to buy and use them, but now the California government has decided that I will no longer have a choice about which bulb to buy. Now they have decided for me that I'm not allowed to purchase the bulbs I need for my reptiles and chicks. In January of 2018, they said the stores could sell of their remaining inventory, but not buy any more. As of January 2020, it is against the law to sell an incandescent bulb in CA. I knew the stores were phasing out the incandescent bulbs in favor of more energy efficient newer models because they've been getting harder and harder to find. I thought this was a market driven consumer choice. I wasn't too worried because I knew I could order my bulbs on Amazon or elsewhere on-line. Nope. Amazon won't ship them to me. Its ILLEGAL to purchase them in CA. They are BANNED. Against the law. Contraband.
> 
> ...


I am quite a new tortoise owner, so for my tortoise I use the split bulbs(can’t remember the exact type) I think that it is ridiculous to take something away without telling someone! Especially if you have been using them along time. I live in the uk though, so I don’t know if there band here. I understand why they did it though, as leds are much more power efficient, sustainable etc.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2020)

Denisthetortoise16 said:


> I understand why they did it though, as leds are much more power efficient, sustainable etc.



You understand why they banned a perfectly useful item without even asking us? You understand why it is now illegal for me to buy the product I need to maintain the health and well being of my animals?

As I said, I can understand encouraging the use of LEDs for general lighting purposes. I use and like them myself. What I can't understand is making alternatives illegal, whether we like it or not. That is not freedom. That is a dictatorship. We don't have a king or queen here. We are supposed to have a government that serves us. They are supposed to bend the knee to us, not vice versa.


----------



## Viola B (Apr 7, 2020)

Tom said:


> I use incandescent bulbs in my reptile enclosures to provide a warm lit basking area. I've done this since the 80's. I've enjoyed a wide variety of shapes and sizes over the years, and these bulbs have done their job well for me. Time marches on and technology advances. We now have cfl and LED bulbs that are much more energy efficient and much longer lasting. I like these bulbs and have them all over my houses and properties for lighting purposes, but they aren't suitable for what I need for my reptiles, or my chick brooders. For some specialty purposes, I need the heat generated by the old style incandescent bulbs.
> 
> I think it is FANTASTIC that we have these new energy efficient bulbs and I've been happy to buy and use them, but now the California government has decided that I will no longer have a choice about which bulb to buy. Now they have decided for me that I'm not allowed to purchase the bulbs I need for my reptiles and chicks. In January of 2018, they said the stores could sell of their remaining inventory, but not buy any more. As of January 2020, it is against the law to sell an incandescent bulb in CA. I knew the stores were phasing out the incandescent bulbs in favor of more energy efficient newer models because they've been getting harder and harder to find. I thought this was a market driven consumer choice. I wasn't too worried because I knew I could order my bulbs on Amazon or elsewhere on-line. Nope. Amazon won't ship them to me. Its ILLEGAL to purchase them in CA. They are BANNED. Against the law. Contraband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viola B (Apr 7, 2020)

Tom, I so agree with what you are saying. I have lived long enough to see freedom go piece meal by piece meal, a little here and and little there.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

Viola B said:


> Tom, I so agree with what you are saying. I have lived long enough to see freedom go piece meal by piece meal, a little here and and little there.


Thank you for agreeing. If enough of us catch on to what they are doing, we can put a stop to it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 8, 2020)

Grow lights for plants are exempted under this law. Bulbs specifically manufactured and marketed exclusively for special use as opposed to general lighting - has the Grow lights currently under this category. I think brooder lights and possibly reptile lights may fall under this category. Then we have to deal with 3x the markup and manufacturers who only seem to offer "spot" and high intensity basking lights.

totally agree this is a bad law and erosion of personal freedom. A myopic look at the energy concerns without considerations of other needs for incandescent.


----------



## JTH (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom said:


> I use incandescent bulbs in my reptile enclosures to provide a warm lit basking area. I've done this since the 80's. I've enjoyed a wide variety of shapes and sizes over the years, and these bulbs have done their job well for me. Time marches on and technology advances. We now have cfl and LED bulbs that are much more energy efficient and much longer lasting. I like these bulbs and have them all over my houses and properties for lighting purposes, but they aren't suitable for what I need for my reptiles, or my chick brooders. For some specialty purposes, I need the heat generated by the old style incandescent bulbs.
> 
> I think it is FANTASTIC that we have these new energy efficient bulbs and I've been happy to buy and use them, but now the California government has decided that I will no longer have a choice about which bulb to buy. Now they have decided for me that I'm not allowed to purchase the bulbs I need for my reptiles and chicks. In January of 2018, they said the stores could sell of their remaining inventory, but not buy any more. As of January 2020, it is against the law to sell an incandescent bulb in CA. I knew the stores were phasing out the incandescent bulbs in favor of more energy efficient newer models because they've been getting harder and harder to find. I thought this was a market driven consumer choice. I wasn't too worried because I knew I could order my bulbs on Amazon or elsewhere on-line. Nope. Amazon won't ship them to me. Its ILLEGAL to purchase them in CA. They are BANNED. Against the law. Contraband.
> 
> ...



I don't know whether CA is very different, but here in Michigan the stores sell mostly LED and CFL bulbs now, but the (heat-producing) incandescent bulbs are available but as "specialty" bulbs, at much higher prices than formerly. In fact you can get special "reptile heat" bulbs locally and on-line very easily. Does CA bar you from ordering specialty "reptile" bulbs from the hobbyist suppliers?


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

JTH said:


> I don't know whether CA is very different, but here in Michigan the stores sell mostly LED and CFL bulbs now, but the (heat-producing) incandescent bulbs are available but as "specialty" bulbs, at much higher prices than formerly. In fact you can get special "reptile heat" bulbs locally and on-line very easily. Does CA bar you from ordering specialty "reptile" bulbs from the hobbyist suppliers?


According to everything I have read, all incandescent bulbs are banned from sale in CA. I've tried to order from multiple sites and they won't ship them here. I don't know what Petco and all the reptiles stores are going to do about this. I'll bet they just keep on selling their expensive reptile bulbs in the packages marked for reptiles, and no one will enforce this.

We were going the same way as you for the last couple of years. Mostly LED and CFL bulbs on the shelves, but we were still _allowed_ to buy incandescents if we wanted them. As of January, were are no longer allowed to buy them, and stores cannot sell them. I haven't found the actual text of the law yet, so I'm not sure about possession. I sure hope the flight bulb police don't come and arrest me for being too inefficient...


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom, post your address & what kind of bulbs you want/need! Given ALL that you freely contribute to this forum, we can all send you a few bulbs as gifts! 

At least we will know what you need for Christmas!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2020)

I've already got a pretty good stash of incandescent bulbs.
The DOLLAR stores all have packs of 4 for a buck.
For mini floods, Home Depot and Lowes still has them. But it's clear that they're being pushed aside. They are often on clearance or off to the side.


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 8, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I’ll ship ya some “LED” bulbs


i


JTH said:


> I don't know whether CA is very different, but here in Michigan the stores sell mostly LED and CFL bulbs now, but the (heat-producing) incandescent bulbs are available but as "specialty" bulbs, at much higher prices than formerly. In fact you can get special "reptile heat" bulbs locally and on-line very easily. Does CA bar you from ordering specialty "reptile" bulbs from the hobbyist suppliers?


 notices this over on my side of michigan, flint area, i dont use this type, i have to use flood heat, because my encloser, is a bit deep and i couldnt keep it warm enougth, with regular bulbs,


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2020)

Yesterday I suggested 1000bulbs.com and yesterday they DID have 100 watt incandescent bulbs, but today they don't.


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 8, 2020)

That's bs... I'm sure we could all help each other with that if needed. In Oklahoma they are still ok to buy


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom said:


> According to everything I have read, all incandescent bulbs are banned from sale in CA. I've tried to order from multiple sites and they won't ship them here. I don't know what Petco and all the reptiles stores are going to do about this. I'll bet they just keep on selling their expensive reptile bulbs in the packages marked for reptiles, and no one will enforce this.
> 
> We were going the same way as you for the last couple of years. Mostly LED and CFL bulbs on the shelves, but we were still _allowed_ to buy incandescents if we wanted them. As of January, were are no longer allowed to buy them, and stores cannot sell them. I haven't found the actual text of the law yet, so I'm not sure about possession. I sure hope the flight bulb police don't come and arrest me for being too inefficient...


@Tom As stated in my post above, "specialty bulbs manufactured and marketed for specific needs, not general lighting", are one of the exceptions listed in the law. Grow lights are specifically mentioned as an example. They do not specifically list "reptile basking lights" but i am sure it will fall under this category.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Tom, post your address & what kind of bulbs you want/need! Given ALL that you freely contribute to this forum, we can all send you a few bulbs as gifts!
> 
> At least we will know what you need for Christmas!


No way man! I'm not posting that here. Then the light bulb police will know exactly where to find me! Are you trying to get me busted???


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> @Tom As stated in my post above, "specialty bulbs manufactured and marketed for specific needs, not general lighting", are one of the exceptions listed in the law. Grow lights are specifically mentioned as an example. They do not specifically list "reptile basking lights" but i am sure it will fall under this category.


Problem is that I don't use or buy the "specialty type". The specialty ones, as you know, are unsuitable for our needs. I don't see why I shouldn't be allowed to order the bulbs that I'm using for "specialty" purposes and have them sent in. One more reason to be infuriated with the lunatic criminals running this once great state.


----------



## nandusnandus (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom, you said it, "...once great state." While there are positive things to be said about California, it is very low on my list of places to reside. I deeply love our country. However, this totalitarianism seems to be effecting us all. The continual erosion of "our" core values, ideals upon which this nation was established, is very disturbing to me.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

nandusnandus said:


> Tom, you said it, "...once great state." While there are positive things to be said about California, it is very low on my list of places to reside. I deeply love our country. However, this totalitarianism seems to be effecting us all. The continual erosion of "our" core values, ideals upon which this nation was established, is very disturbing to me.


I may be joining you in AZ in the not too distant future...


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom said:


> Problem is that I don't use or buy the "specialty type". The specialty ones, as you know, are unsuitable for our needs. I don't see why I shouldn't be allowed to order the bulbs that I'm using for "specialty" purposes and have them sent in. One more reason to be infuriated with the lunatic criminals running this once great state.


This is actually a federal law from the Department of Energy. However, California, in its great wisdom applied for authority to have it go into effect in 2018 and was approved. Since then the lawsuits stopped it from being enforceable in other states until outcome of all the suits. So the ruling to limit enforcement does not apply to California!


----------



## jso (Apr 8, 2020)

Similar problem in the uk...halogen and other incandescent bulbs gradually phased out. I have relied on “Homebase” PAR 38 halogen floodlights for many years, and bought up quite a few when they were being reduced and phased out. Sadly my stock has now been used up, and I’m forced to buy relatively more expensive reptile bulbs. Or I could change all my fittings and use those little halogen “tubes“ that fit into external floodlights, but that means buying new fittings, and I wonder how long those, and the bulbs, will continue to be available. (The replacement security lights around my house last year were all LED.)
But at least it’s not yet illegal here to buy some kind of incandescent bulbs!

What are you going to do?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> That's bs... I'm sure we could all help each other with that if needed. In Oklahoma they are still ok to buy


They're still available in most of the states. But are getting scarce. They are more or less not being manufactured anymore. And will pretty soon be unavailable anywhere no matter the laws in our states. (Household incandescent)
"Specialty bulbs"will probably still be here and there at very high prices. Because they will then be specially produced. Like the LED lights were before they became the new standard.
The inexpensive incandescent bulb will soon be extinct. Period.


----------



## turtlesteve (Apr 8, 2020)

All I can say, is I'm glad I moved out of CA! Loved the state, but the politics were beyond awful. 

I suppose you can still get ceramic heat emitters, and they never burn out, but need a separate light fixture now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 8, 2020)

They can pass all the light bulb laws they want.







All the flood lights are new old stock that I came across years ago, they are American made before zip codes. I have more bulbs. I use lamp dimmers and a kill a watt to set the needed wattage for what I'm using them for. To bad you are 3000 miles away @Tom. But if you get in a real pinch I can send you some.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> They can pass all the light bulb laws they want.
> View attachment 290219
> View attachment 290220
> View attachment 290221
> ...


Thanks Len. I have a 6 pack in the garage still, and I can scrounge up a few more from around the ranch. I was trying to oder more because I like to have extras on hand. Glad I find out about these new laws before I ran out! I'll get in touch if I run out.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Apr 8, 2020)

Tom said:


> I'll buy some! {Hushed tones...} "Hey man... Got any of those 65 watt floods. C'mon man. Score me a six pack."


Omg you guys are to funny!


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2020)

jso said:


> What are you going to do?


Like any good American, I will do the RIGHT thing. I'll give the one finger salute to the government and do whatever the hell I want to do, whenever the hell I want to do it. My new bulbs are already en route.


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom, have they banned all the various incandescent bulbs that are specifically made for reptiles?


----------



## Gijoux (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom said:


> Problem is that I don't use or buy the "specialty type". The specialty ones, as you know, are unsuitable for our needs. I don't see why I shouldn't be allowed to order the bulbs that I'm using for "specialty" purposes and have them sent in. One more reason to be infuriated with the lunatic criminals running this once great state.



DEMOCRATS!!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 13, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> DEMOCRATS!!



It was actually GW Bush who signed the federal ban:









California Says Goodbye to Incandescents — 1000Bulbs.com Blog


California is the first state to begin the phase out of 60-watt incandescent bulbs, Here’s what you need to understand about this new standard of efficiency.




blog.1000bulbs.com


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 13, 2020)

Tom said:


> I use incandescent bulbs in my reptile enclosures to provide a warm lit basking area. I've done this since the 80's. I've enjoyed a wide variety of shapes and sizes over the years, and these bulbs have done their job well for me. Time marches on and technology advances. We now have cfl and LED bulbs that are much more energy efficient and much longer lasting. I like these bulbs and have them all over my houses and properties for lighting purposes, but they aren't suitable for what I need for my reptiles, or my chick brooders. For some specialty purposes, I need the heat generated by the old style incandescent bulbs.
> 
> I think it is FANTASTIC that we have these new energy efficient bulbs and I've been happy to buy and use them, but now the California government has decided that I will no longer have a choice about which bulb to buy. Now they have decided for me that I'm not allowed to purchase the bulbs I need for my reptiles and chicks. In January of 2018, they said the stores could sell of their remaining inventory, but not buy any more. As of January 2020, it is against the law to sell an incandescent bulb in CA. I knew the stores were phasing out the incandescent bulbs in favor of more energy efficient newer models because they've been getting harder and harder to find. I thought this was a market driven consumer choice. I wasn't too worried because I knew I could order my bulbs on Amazon or elsewhere on-line. Nope. Amazon won't ship them to me. Its ILLEGAL to purchase them in CA. They are BANNED. Against the law. Contraband.
> 
> ...


i mean they probably thought “Who would care”


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2020)

2turtletom said:


> Tom, have they banned all the various incandescent bulbs that are specifically made for reptiles?


According to what Mark wrote above, I don't think so. The problem is that the specialty incandescent bulbs marketed for reptiles are not good for tortoises. They are all spot bulbs or colored bulbs. We need flood bulbs, and in a variety of watts to try out and find just the right one fro each enclosure.


----------



## Carol S (Apr 15, 2020)

I bought some on Ebay.com and they should be coming this Friday.


----------



## 2turtletom (Apr 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> According to what Mark wrote above, I don't think so. The problem is that the specialty incandescent bulbs marketed for reptiles are not good for tortoises. They are all spot bulbs or colored bulbs. We need flood bulbs, and in a variety of watts to try out and find just the right one fro each enclosure.


I'm wondering if Zoo Med could essentially buy the flood bulbs and then sell them as their own reptile bulbs? I'm curious as to why they don't sell floods now, really.


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> $75 per bulb lol


Well, I'll go and sell mine for $74.50. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 16, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Well, I'll go and sell mine for $74.50. ?


Cut throat! ?


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 16, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cut throat! ?


Just a mere tickle.... If I were cutthroat, I'd go $74! ?


----------



## Jeanettics (Sep 9, 2020)

Guess whose heat bulb just popped.. and went looking for affordable heat bulb alternatives... and just discovered this thread.... ?


----------



## Agathaade (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey,
I have observed that reptile brands don’t label their bulbs properly and, for example, Amazon lists some BR20s (available in CA) as ´spotlight’ when they are in fact flood bulbs.

Case in point :
Fluker's Basking Spotlight Bulbs for Reptiles https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006L2UBK/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Let me pull up the thread where I did a side by side comparison...


----------



## Agathaade (Sep 9, 2020)

Here it is. You can see the listing I linked above says spotlight but the product packaging actually doesn’t. I had to buy it and compare to regular flood bulbs I had.




__





Incandescent bulbs?


I live in California and apparently these are banned? I'm so confused. If I'm looking for regular basking bulbs what's the difference between "incandescent equivalent" and the incandescent that can't be shipped to me?? Help me, I don't know things.




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Jeanettics (Sep 9, 2020)

Agathaade said:


> Hey,
> I have observed that reptile brands don’t label their bulbs properly and call their BR20s (available in CA) ´spotlight’ when they are in fact flood bulbs.
> ****Edit : It is the amazon listing that mentions ´spotlight’. The below product packaging doesn’t mention either spot or flood. Confusing!
> 
> ...



Definitely gonna save those Fluker's bulbs to my favorites list.. I know what I'm asking my family for Christmas in bulk.


----------



## enchilada (Sep 27, 2020)

And now governor gruesome wants to ban non electronic cars by 2035 . .. what a bunch of clowns running our government


----------



## mylittlecholla (Oct 29, 2020)

Even I, a relatively new and rookie tortoise owner resent this. I like the inccandesent bulbs for all kind or reasons, _hate _flourescents, and dislike the LEDs, both for me, my husband, and my tortoise. I didn't know incandsecent bulbs was now illegal in CA. That's crap! 

I'll have to go on line and buy as many as I can. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2020)

mylittlecholla said:


> Even I, a relatively new and rookie tortoise owner resent this. I like the inccandesent bulbs for all kind or reasons, _hate _flourescents, and dislike the LEDs, both for me, my husband, and my tortoise. I didn't know incandsecent bulbs was now illegal in CA. That's crap!
> 
> I'll have to go on line and buy as many as I can. Thanks for the heads up.


You can't. I tried. Its illegal to sell them here. Online sellers won't sell to you.

You have to have someone out of state buy them and ship them to you.

This is the tip of the iceberg folks. Keep electing leftists, and we will get more and more of this, and it will continue getting worse and worse. Take a look at Venezuela to see where we are currently headed.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Oct 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> You can't. I tried. Its illegal to sell them here. Online sellers won't sell to you.
> 
> You have to have someone out of state buy them and ship them to you.
> 
> This is the tip of the iceberg folks. Keep electing leftists, and we will get more and more of this, and it will continue getting worse and worse. Take a look at Venezuela to see where we are currently headed.


Tom, if you want to turn this forum into a place for political rants, I am ready for you. Bring it on!! I've been going at it For 4 years now, but only on forums for that type of conversation. Fox News has banned me more than a dozen times, and I have twarted their efforts each time. I have had my computer attacked, I believe by Fox, but I have bolstered my computer defenses and survived them unharmed. Sorry you can't purchase the light bulbs you want, but to draw comparisons to Venezuela and make baseless projections about how America will decay to that level is absurd. I haven't been to Venezuela in many years, but in the years that I served there I learned a lot. Mostly about how our country has exploited these countries, their citizens, and propped up dictators that would allow these abuses to take place. And, yes, I did use weapons. I would tell more, but most of my missions are still classified and I could go to prison. I'll just say that these Right-Wing Militia groups look like middle age Boy Scouts and will wilt at the first fire. Venezuela was not the only country I served in.

Again, sorry you can't buy the light bulb you want. Please don't bring politics to this forum. This is where I go to get away from that stuff. Here, and the 90 minutes each day I spend with my sulcata.


----------



## zovick (Oct 30, 2020)

Dizisdalife said:


> Tom, if you want to turn this forum into a place for political rants, I am ready for you. Bring it on!! I've been going at it For 4 years now, but only on forums for that type of conversation. Fox News has banned me more than a dozen times, and I have twarted their efforts each time. I have had my computer attacked, I believe by Fox, but I have bolstered my computer defenses and survived them unharmed. Sorry you can't purchase the light bulbs you want, but to draw comparisons to Venezuela and make baseless projections about how America will decay to that level is absurd. I haven't been to Venezuela in many years, but in the years that I served there I learned a lot. Mostly about how our country has exploited these countries, their citizens, and propped up dictators that would allow these abuses to take place. And, yes, I did use weapons. I would tell more, but most of my missions are still classified and I could go to prison. I'll just say that these Right-Wing Militia groups look like middle age Boy Scouts and will wilt at the first fire. Venezuela was not the only country I served in.
> 
> Again, sorry you can't buy the light bulb you want. Please don't bring politics to this forum. This is where I go to get away from that stuff. Here, and the 90 minutes each day I spend with my sulcata.


@Dizisdalife Thank you for your service.

Bill Zovickian
US Army 1968-1974


----------



## Dizisdalife (Oct 30, 2020)

zovick said:


> @Dizisdalife Thank you for your service.
> 
> Bill Zovickian
> US Army 1968-1974


Thanks Bill, but I wasn't in the "military". My "outfit" was one of those with a three letter name. I did, however, coordinate the actions of US military operatives. When I see these Right-wing or left-wing militias posing in gear for photo ops I cringe. This is America!!! These are the very type of groups I sought out and disrupted over forty years ago in foreign countries. This is not a good look for our nation.


----------



## zovick (Oct 30, 2020)

Dizisdalife said:


> Thanks Bill, but I wasn't in the "military". My "outfit" was one of those with a three letter name. I did, however, coordinate the actions of US military operatives. When I see these Right-wing or left-wing militias posing in gear for photo ops I cringe. This is America!!! These are the very type of groups I sought out and disrupted over forty years ago in foreign countries. This is not a good look for our nation.


OK, Joe, so noted. However, even if you weren't in the military you still performed a valuable service for our country and I am appreciative of that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2020)

enchilada said:


> And now governor gruesome wants to ban non electronic cars by 2035 . .. what a bunch of clowns running our government


My 2005 full size 1/2 ton Dodge truck is in like new condition (I'm the typical 'little old lady from Pasadena') and it has many, many more good years left in it. . . way more than fifteen! But then, do I???


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> My 2005 full size 1/2 ton Dodge truck is in like new condition (I'm the typical 'little old lady from Pasadena') and it has many, many more good years left in it. . . way more than fifteen! But then, do I???


The son of the family at my garden center has a jeep gladiator with 30,000 miles on it. Oh my it was the truck I wanted in High school


----------

